# Al Ain taxis and baby seats



## tomi53 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi All, we (family of 4 including 2 children under 3) have just moved over to Al Ain

I start work on Sunday and my wife (Vicky) will be looking after the kids. Vicky does not have a driving licence and so will be using taxis to get around. Does anyone know of a taxi company that has car seats for babies? If not then a trustworthy taxi driver who could be paid to hold on to the car seats for her (or drop them home and then get them before picking her up) whilst they are in town to save her having to carry two car seats two children and a pushchair!

Thanks for any help


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

For the youngest child get a buggy with a removable car set. For the next oldest get a portable seat from onestepahead.com or similar. I doubt you'll get a taxi to hold your cars seats! Other alternative is your own car and hire a driver.


----------



## slewts (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi I don't have much experience of Al Ain taxis, but we were in a similar position last August when we arrived in the UAE. How old is your baby? We used to have to lug around a (luckily very lightweight) car seat and trunki boostapak (rucksack and booster seat combined. We used to leave them at the baggage drop off areas at Carrefour / lulu etc in different malls. Beyond that we were fairly housebound as I wasn't prepared to take my children in a taxi without a car seat. 

Good luck!


----------

